
Is LinkedIn About to Be Sold? - byrneseyeview
http://www.socialmediatoday.com/SMC/12497
======
pg
If I were LinkedIn, I'd sell. Facebook is going to crush them.

~~~
startupper
"If I were LinkedIn, I'd sell. Facebook is going to crush them."

Where's the intersection? I like linkedin. I've had a few recruiters and
business folks contact me through there. I'd be very reluctant to put my
career stuff on fb. Perhaps some people mix business and pleasure?

~~~
myoung8
I agree, I don't think most of the comparisons out there are apt, other than
the fact the two companies are both at the center of IPO speculation in the
valley.

Granted I'm still in college, but my Facebook profile and my LinkedIn profile
are like night and day. I do put some of the information from LinkedIn on
Facebook (they do have a Work & Education section in profiles), but that's not
why people look at my profile.

I certainly wouldn't want the comments on my wall showing up when people are
analyzing my profile as a job candidate.

The two services just don't mesh very well on a high level.

~~~
myoung8
...yet. If all the college (and now graduate) students on Facebook start using
the service as a recruiting tool, then I can see it being a real threat to
LinkedIn.

